# AlexXx's First Planted Nano Tank!



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it. It should look great once everything starts to grow.

As far as the light goes, start with 8 hours and adjust from there depending upon growth and any algae issues.


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks GREAT Alex! Can't wait for it to grow out!


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

Great start Alex.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey great start! Looks good. Will be subscribing to this. Looking forward to this.


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good.

Where did you get your shrimp? at Tadege's???


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
HEY DOGHOG 

*Monark*, I have not got my shrimp yet, but that is where i am planning on going. Have you dealt with him yet? Seems pretty legit. Nice guy too.
When do you think i should put some shrimp in? I dont want the cycling process to be the end of them


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, I bought 20 from him at Aquabid and he sent me almost 30, adults and babies. Very nice guy also.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh cool, ya i was gunna go pick them up from him and get some algae wafers too. I work right next to where his place is so its not outa the way at all. Plus i wanna see his ponds and stuff. hes mad legit.


----------



## blockclimber (Jan 11, 2010)

where in home depot are you finding these lights? everytime i look for one i cant find it


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Alex, tank is looking great! get that co2 up and running, and those plants will take off.
Subscribed, looking forward to seeing how this turns out. 
The only way to know when a tank is done cycling is to pick up a test kit. You want 0 ammonia, and 0 nitrites. Nitrates are fine, they aren't nearly as toxic as the nitrites or ammonia. as soon as you zero out nitrites and ammonia you should be good to go for livestock.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright! Thanks all! Ill prob get the DIY CO2 going next week or something whenever i have time. School/work is beating my up right now.

It seems like my HC is a lot less green than everyone elses on here. It was in the mail for a few days and it arrived that color, dull green. Ive had the light on it for almost 48 hrs straight now in effort to try to jump start it. Is it getting to much light!?


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> Alright! Thanks all! Ill prob get the DIY CO2 going next week or something whenever i have time. School/work is beating my up right now.
> 
> It seems like my HC is a lot less green than everyone elses on here. It was in the mail for a few days and it arrived that color, dull green. Ive had the light on it for almost 48 hrs straight now in effort to try to jump start it. Is it getting to much light!?


48 hours straight?!!! That's not a good idea because plants need a dark period for part of their photosynthesis, so the only thing you'll be helping will be the algae.  Just set it up for a regular photo period and it should bounce back with your CO2 and time.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh no! alright well i turned it off, ill turn it back on tomorrow. Hope this helps!


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> Oh no! alright well i turned it off, ill turn it back on tomorrow. Hope this helps!


Good. It sounds like you've got a pretty good set-up going, so you should be fine with time, which is the hardest part of this hobby as I've found. I get impatient myself, but there's a saying the the only things that happen quickly in aquariums are bad things, so patience is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

looking pretty sweeet AlexXx! love the rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Where did you get your light? It would be amazing to share between my tanks so I can spotlight my trouble plants.... Also DIY CO2 works wonders on small tanks!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Check Home depot for the lamp! Thats where i got it from, and its great! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

great start


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good!
I really like those rocks.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is my first update! It is February 13th and i just did a water change. Ive had lots of death so far. The plants i got died in the mail because i did not know it was delivered, but most of them are doing pretty good. I hope they will bounce back and start growing better. The HC was all melted and gone i had to take it out today, i gave it a chance but oh well. I put some weeping moss there instead, it looks ok i think. The Blyxa is sending out mad roots but its still kinda yellowish compared to everyone elses on the forums. The fern plant behind the right rock died too, so i added some wisteria from my other tank, and some mayaca springs. Anyhow, thats my update. Hopefully i can get CO2 going soon, i just have no time to do anything thats why i have waited 2 weeks to update this school is just killing my soul. 




























input please!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

hey looking good! my hc started melting also but it looks as though its bouncing back. Although im not getting much spread on it. I may have planted them too far apart sadly. This is looking great. The yellowish blyxa may be lacking something. I cant remember too well. I think its iron if im not mistaken.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Ill look into it, i had one spring of blyxa spouting new bright green sprigs, but i uprooted it while planting the wistera and mayaca and now its turing yellow! oh no  

Sorry to hear about your HC, u gunna update any time soon!?


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Indeed I will. May do it today. Not much growth from the HC which is leading me to disassemble the tank and derim the top atleast and start over but dry start the hc.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Where did you get your light? It would be amazing to share between my tanks so I can spotlight my trouble plants.... Also DIY CO2 works wonders on small tanks!


i just recently got the same light, just go to the lightning section usually where they sell lamps/chandeliers. Best deal in my opinion for the $ only 20$! It's awesome for my 10g l highly recommend it. you did good in choosing these lamps alex. gl on the tank man if you ever need help just shoot me a private message i'll try to answer it to the best of my abilities.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks man, ill keep that in mind, i was having a terrible time with brown and green spot algae last week, but i raised the light up a bunch and am doing a "siesta" during the photoperiod and i have not gotten any new algae what so ever. Its looking pretty good, this was really just a test tank, never really had any experiance with planted tanks, so ill end up redoing it eventually, but ya.

I am going to update this weekend, along with a new journal for a RCS 10 gallon : )


----------

